# Oxy



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Starting to build a tolerance and get addicted. Now when I wake up my body aches all over until I rack a line. I want to quit this shit now before it gets too much worse. What a fun drug at first but then it turns into hell. I know everyone warned me of this but I guess it was something I just wanted to find out for myself. Well I sure have. Wish I had some suboxone but I don't, does anyone have any other ideas for quitting other than suboxone?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It's not the devil for starters it's just the way you use it. With opiates you really have 2 choices stick to occasional use or learn to accomidate the addiction. Since i have to take them everyday for pain i picked the second choice. Or theres a third option which is not use them at all. You may want to pick that one.

The symptoms you are describing are mild withdrawal symptoms so the sooner you quit the better off you will be. I get withdrawal symptoms fairly fast when i have a strong habit sometimes less then 12 hours after i last used. My symptoms start off much worse then yours in any case and i hardly even notice the aches and pains due to everything else.

What dose are you on? If you want to you can taper but take it orally because that will be a much easier way of doing things. It's much easier to get a acurate dose that way and it lasts longer. Really you are gipping yourself by snorting it. You can drop down so much everyday and it won't be bad at all.

You could go cold turkey i doubt youd get bad withdrawal symptoms at all. What you are describing is pretty damn mild though the worst of the withdrawals won't happen until about the 3rd day. Or atleast thats been my experience and it's the general rule. The acute symptoms will be over after 5 days and after that any symptoms you have will just be a general annoyance.

If you want a how to guide on how to get through withdrawals in the least painful way just PM me. Ive been through withdrawals many times. In fact you can PM with the rest of it on how to get off this stuff if you want to instead of doing it over the open board if you want.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

send me the rest of your oxy  
and quit while you still can


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you don't want this road **pukes on the floor while feeling 10x worse DP.** "It's fun kids, try it"


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

God is such a tool.
You just want to have a bit of fun and you are f-cked for5 days.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ah you been here mark?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> ah you been here mark?


Booze and pills.
It sucked.
I was in hospital because of it.
Felt like such a jerk. Taking up space.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

just start doing another drug.

kidding. seriously i think you could slowly ween yourself off it


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

-----


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

what about orgasms?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you having trouble sleeping peachy?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

got something on your ..............mind?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

aaaah yess. i am so incredibly hyper! ahhaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> what about orgasms?


lol....yeah we must not go without those.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

well there are three of us here and peachy is "hyper" *nods over to Lyns* give it a go and I surely will follow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

im hyper again now to.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey what did I tell you...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mmmm it's fun in here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> hey what did I tell you...


What?...have i been bad again or something?............oh of course i have..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

how could I resist....lyns and peachy at the same time. It's every mans dream. You two are the best.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > hey what did I tell you...
> ...


I said....you lead and I will follow. Then you said "I'm feeling hyper too" erm....implying something there erm :?:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah i was implying my mood had cycled to hyper again....... :wink: [rapid cycling moods ,i keep thinking that there is some little guy in my head pedaling]

Oh ....I knew what you meant...i just wanted to hear you beg.  lol........just jump me.. :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

**politely tosses Lyns on bed** and then **jumps on top** now....wheres the kissey face =*


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Wooo hoo...cowgirl time..lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LETS HAVE SEX. WOOPS IM DRUNK SORRY. :wink: :lol: 8) :? :shock:  :!:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

"I,m A Laaaddddyyyyy!".....Hmmmmmmmmm :?:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> "I,m A Laaaddddyyyyy!".....Hmmmmmmmmm :?:


I'm a MAN, so it works out perfect :lol:


----------

